# qustion about deer meat



## robertw (Jun 20, 2008)

i was wanting to know how would i get the wild game tast out of the deer my wife dosent like it just woundering if it could be done thanks guys


----------



## low&slow (Jun 20, 2008)

Soak in milk or buttermilk over night. Add whatever spices you like to the milk too.


----------



## supervman (Jun 20, 2008)

I've had fantastic venison and venison that was . . . well, let's just say less than desireable. 

I have referred several friends to this article. I much prefer corn fed over "swamp bucks" and field prep is first and foremost the major determining factor in quality venison. 

There is an EXCELLENT marinade recipe that I have used for many years. 
There are also some recipes. 

Perhaps you will find it useful. 
Good Luck
http://www.north-link.net/cmsakry/1pub/88113dnt.htm


----------



## bassman (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree with supervman about field dressing.  We take extra good care of our deer and elk.  It's wonderful meat and would be a shame to waste because of poor care at the time of harvest.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 20, 2008)

The deer here in Kansas taste awesome.  We don't soak in anything but I agree with the others about the buttermilk soak.  Marinate in Italian dressing, it makes a great marinate.  Try the backstrap medium rare.  Its a real delight.


----------



## yard dog (Jun 20, 2008)

No doubt about it. The ability to properly field dress any wild game will effect the taste. Another area to concider is the is the adreneline factor.

In my own experience I have found that animals taken with a clean one shot kill tasted better than the ones that suffered a bit before expiring. I have seen hunting shows on TV where they hit the animal, but wait untill the next day to recover it because they made a bad shot. They never say how the meat tasted, but in my own experience it usually isn't that great.

With that said, next is the time factor from when the animal is harvested until the time it is chilled, this plays a big part. The sooner you can chill the meat, the better. Venison properly cared for tastes similar to beef, has more protein and less fat so it's a healthier choice.

Assuming that it was a clean kill, properly cared for in the field, and ecorted to the fridge as soon as possible, a game taste shouldn't be a problem. A lot of folks say they don't like wild game simply because they know that it is wild game. The same person might eat and enjoy it if they didn't know. Not saying to trick anyone.

You can find a rub or marinade that you like and smother the meat in it, but if you have to cover it up with something maybe it wasn't so good to start with. The diet of the animal can effect the taste also. I'm not a professioanal meat processor, but I hunt all the time and eat what I harvest. 

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## krusher (Jun 20, 2008)

being from the mountains of virginia I have been eating deer all my life, and my dad was a part-time meat cutter. after we got a couple deer, dad would go into meat cutter mode, and for probably 2 days he would butcher those deer. He said that that white "membrane" on the deer meat had to be removed, sinew I think is a more popular name for it. When he was done there was only clean red meat, he cut all of that stuff off that meat. When you cooked it after he was done you could'nt tell it was'nt beef. My Aunt who swore she would never eat deer meat would eat it, because after dad was done my mom would get a develish grin on her face and call my Aunt and invite them over for dinner. She would eat alot of that " best tastin beef she ever ate ", and my mom and dad would just sit there and smile. I have had deer meat other people had prepared and it would taste like you just ate a bar of soap or something.

Also dad would take some beef fat and toss that into the der meat he ground up, it put a little moisture in it.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 20, 2008)

I live near a locker so when we kill deer we take it there.  These guys are the true American hunter.  They will gut and process your deer there.  In 10 min. or less you deer is gutted, skinned and hanging in their cooler.  Find out their favorite kind of beer and ante up a couple of cases.  Beeer will take you far.  Out here in the middle of no where beer is a form of money.  They charge $35 to gut/skin.  $95 to process meat.  I think its a good deal.  Find a local locker and see if they will help out.


----------



## geob (Jun 20, 2008)

Lot of good info here.  I would agree with Hunter and never have my deer processed as you don't know who's deer your getting back. 

Yard Dog really hit it on the head with the adreneline factor.  Hunters are just finding this out.  Deer killed during rut, running dogs, later in the season, might have a stronger taste.

Biggest reason deer meat taste bad is a lot of do it yourself leave some fat on the meat.  This in not beef or pork.  Remove all the FAT and Silver skin for some good eats.

geob


----------



## rtom (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree 100%


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Same here. I clean my own....field dress it asap and bring it home.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 20, 2008)

Couldnt agree more! I usually get the "dropped" deer cut into various cuts, the "runners" usually get a date with the grinder.


----------



## erain (Jun 20, 2008)

agree with everyone about most everything. its all about the kill and the care after the kill which makes the greatest difference in what you will have as an end result. it is so true about the one shot kill and the runners, even a deer jumped and pushed through the woods without being shot at can then be taken with a clean shot but the adrennalin is already in the meat. as far as soaking the meat whether in water or buttermilk will not have any advantage over properly cared for animal. it indeed should be fully bled out, if it isnt it is because of delay in field dressing. as far as lockers go.....whole different thread, maybe this fall i will do a thread on processing a deer with pix. deer,elk,caribou,or moose are all considered venison. everyone hunting season is creeping up again and anyone who is wondering about the taste of there venison really first should look at these items. if you have great tasting venison you know it and you also know why!!!


----------



## dingle (Jun 20, 2008)

Back in the day of my grandfather they used to process deer by band sawing right through the bone. I feel this added alot of gamey taste to the meat. We always de-bone. I also agree with proper field dressing, prep and how venison is cooked is the key to some tastey vittles.


----------



## low&slow (Jun 20, 2008)

I apologize. I guess I miss understood the question.
I was assuming his deer had already been shot, field dressed, processed and was already in the freezer. My bad.


----------



## erain (Jun 20, 2008)

exactly l&s, once gamy all u can do is try and hide it. like th said maybe we steered away from the actual question. but as a hunter i just felt the need to help someone from getting into that scenario and to truley enjoy the fine quality meat you can only get from mother nature.


----------



## mrh (Jun 20, 2008)

Another thing that I have finally figured out after a lot of years is, don't overcook it! It has always been ok, but since I started only cooking it to medium rare, it is way better! Also the does and younger bucks seem to be a bit tastier!


----------



## robertw (Jun 22, 2008)

your right my buddy gave me the deer meat


----------



## robertw (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 22, 2008)

Robert the only way I can tell ya to get it out is to let it run and dont kill it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .. I have had it ever way possible and have never liked it. My dad hunts them all the time and luvs the meat. We process it like everyone is talking about in here and I still dont care for it... I have never eaten it and it taste like beef, I am not saying it doesnt to others though... Just me 2 cents worth..


----------



## kosy1993 (Jun 25, 2008)

Be sure to remove all silver skin and fat when processing your harvest.  Venision fat isn't as tasty as beef.


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2008)

has a wild game taste to it????

good tasting venison starts in the field with proper shot placement.
then the proper field dressing and care of the animal.
I treat it like beef except it is lean so it gets to bathe in wonderfull things while cooking.
I am not fond of ground up stuff. so I use all the small pieces for red or green chili,  burrito fixings,stir fry, soups ect.
as others, I do all my own butchering..works out much better that way.

I think a wild game taste is nothing more then rancid meat are something like that.
just my 2 copper coated zincs..


----------

